# Прошу консультации



## yav110455 (16 Мар 2010)

День добрый. Прошу вас проконсультировать по вопросу:у меня баян Firotty Eroika, пятирядный, 4 голосный, 11 регистров справа, 3 слева. Я не профессионал. Такое количество опций мне ни к чему. Посоветуйте какой баян попроще можно рассмотреть. Качество звучания хочется неплохого. Очень нравится разлив. Да и ниже в октаву звучит неплохо. Пикалло я не пользуюсь. Может кто-нибудь напишет о возможностях двух и трехголосых баянов. Да и вес моего баяна играет для меня не последнюю роль. Может подскажите доступную литературу по моей теме. Заранее благодарен. Александр.


----------



## MAN (17 Мар 2010)

Здравствуйте!
Не претендуя на абсолютную истинность (поскольку тоже любитель) осмелюсь предположить, что ваш кнопочный аккордеон (считаю, что подобные инструменты называть баянами всё-таки не вполне корректно) является не 4-х, а 3-х голосным инструментом и регистров у него справа только 7 (переключателей там 11, но часть из них просто дублируются вверху и внизу).
Извините, но не вполне понятно, что именно Вы хотите выяснить? На какой инструмент Вам можно поменять Ваш Firotty Eroika?
P.S. Не в укор, а просто маленькая поправочка на будущее: не пикалло, а пикколо.


----------



## scottishbox (17 Мар 2010)

MAN: если есть пикколо, то по-любому 4 голосый :biggrin:. Но я вот тоже вопроса не понял.


----------



## MAN (17 Мар 2010)

scottishbox писал:


> MAN: если есть пикколо, то по-любому 4 голосый


 Извините, вынужден с Вами не согласиться. Посмотрите на мой аватар. На нём мой баян "Агат" кировского пр-ва. Он трёхголосный: "фагот", размещённый на ломаной деке, строевой "кларнет" (а может его правильное название "гобой" или "концертино"?) и "пикколо" на прямой. Таким образом, как это ни странно осознавать, но на моём баяне отсутствует регистр "баян" , который, как известно, образуется двумя строевыми голосами, звучащими в унисон.


----------



## yav110455 (17 Мар 2010)

День добрый.Да, баян ,я думаю ,4х голосый,поскольку дублирующих переключателей нет.Спасибо за поправки.Просто многое пишется со слуха.Да ,это кнопочный аккордеон,просто баян писать быстрее,а я не профи гонять по клаве компа.У меня до этого был с советских времен ширпотребовский баян Тембр.Это Горловская фабрика на Украине.Вот такого мне больше не хочется.Какой Тульский или другие имеют хорошее звучание?Естественно не дорогие и не навороченные.И еще:какие возможности у 2х голосых баянов,в плане количества регистров и какие они,если вообще таковые возможны.А вообще есть мысль продать Firotti и купить что-то другое,может б/у,так как мой тоже не новый.Благодарю всех за участие в моем вопросе.Александр.


----------



## scottishbox (17 Мар 2010)

*MAN:* о как! Впервые о таком строении слышу. Чего только не выпускали! На днях поеду смотреть еще одну достопримечательность, по словам человека "пятирядный баян, но размером с гармонь".

*yav110455*: а чем Фиротти-то не устраивает? 
Двухголосные чаще всего регистров не имеют. И "разлива" тоже Там, собственно, задача получить мощный объемный звук, состроив два идентичных голоса в унисон.


----------



## yav110455 (17 Мар 2010)

Звук на верхних регистрах слабоват.На моем там вроде,опять таки со слов,кларнет,фагот баян и далее что то с разливом.Далее идут комбинации с октавными.10й орган и 11й пикколо.Пользуюсь 3-4мя регистрами.Вообще то я думаю, что это возможно мой экземпляр такой.Увы,других не пробовал.Да и ,как мне сказали,на кусковом особенно много не добьешься.А с цельными планками стоит дорого.


----------



## MAN (17 Мар 2010)

yav110455 писал:


> Естественно не дорогие и не навороченные


 Огласите предполагаемый бюджет покупки, пожалуйста. Баян стоимостью в 100-150 тыс.руб., скажем, входит в Ваше понятие "недорогой"? (Энтот "овёс" нынче обходится "в копеечку", к несчастью.) Какой диапазон должен иметь инструмент, нужна ли Вам "выборка"?
yav110455 писал:


> .И еще:какие возможности у 2х голосых баянов,в плане количества регистров и какие они,если вообще таковые возможны.


 В плане кол-ва регистров никаких возможностей у 2-х голосных нет априори. Правда у меня имеется довольно старенький 2-х голосный баянчик, в котором голоса справа настроены в розлив. Так вот там есть регистровые переключатели (2 шт.). Смысл: выбирается либо одноголосное звучание, либо двухголосное с розливом.


----------



## ze_go (17 Мар 2010)

MAN писал:


> нужна ли Вам "выборка"?


Вопрос убил...
yav110455 писал:


> Я не профессионал.


А вот и ответ...


----------



## mjnh (17 Мар 2010)

Конечно yav110455 лучше озвучить бюджет желаемый, да и для каких целей нужен инструмент. Для аккомпанимента народных песен ,к примеру, на мой взгляд лучше тульского заказного цельнопланочного баяна не найти.а купить ,если поискать. его можно недорого в пределах 30 000руб.:


----------



## sim (17 Мар 2010)

mjnh писал:


> на мой взгляд лучше тульского заказного цельнопланочного баяна не найти.а купить ,если поискать. его можно недорого в пределах 30 000руб.:


Не подскажете где можно купить за 30000? Я бы взял с удовольствием


----------



## mjnh (17 Мар 2010)

сегодня смотрел такой инструмент, по просьбе знакомого в Оренбурге.Просили оценить.Посл ремонта, неплохая компрессия,150 в левой,64 в правой.Настроен.Цельные планки.Посоветовал хозяину выложить на этом сайте объявление и фото.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (17 Мар 2010)

150 в левой ! Что это ?


----------



## mjnh (17 Мар 2010)

Кнопок. Там уменьшенный септ есть.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (17 Мар 2010)

120 потолок,даже с уменьшенным.


----------



## mjnh (17 Мар 2010)

прошу прощения. это лопухнулся.


----------



## Gross (17 Мар 2010)

150 на левой мне встречались, там в верхней части клавы вместо аккордов были одиночные звуки аккордового ряда- этакая мини- выборка.


----------



## yav110455 (17 Мар 2010)

Пару лет назад я свой брал с рук за 20000р. Естественно 100-150тыщ для меня это очень круто.Я думаю в пределах 30000р а со временем может и 40000р потяну.А играю чисто для себя.Песни,несложную классику.Без выборки.Звук на моем ,кажется,глухой,типа задавлен.Ну каждый понимает это по своему.Но хочется такой "но только с перламутовыми пуговицами"
Спасибо за ответ о 2х голосом баяне.А баяны с переключателем на розлив я видел,но это было еще при совдепе.А впринципе я сначала искал такой баян с розливом.


----------



## ze_go (17 Мар 2010)

Новиков Игорь писал:


> 120 потолок,даже с уменьшенным.


глупости, а куда ж девать "Аппасионатту" со 132 ?
А "Фирроти" конечно дрянь редкостная - ни ответа, ни. ... -только внешний вид внушительный
Будет за приемлемую цену туляк по типу "Ясной Поляны" без выбора - берите, не думайте, его можно и в разлив настроить


----------



## Новиков Игорь (17 Мар 2010)

Так может быть вам поискать ,что-либо из более поздних Вельтмейстеров,только не Грандина.Тяжелый очень и расстояния между клавишами большие,клавиши крупнее и все это вкупе напрягает,хотя для неспешной игры ,может быть и сойдет.Я вспоминаю Рояль Стандарт 80-х годов,модель не помню.Легкий и компактный,да и звучок был ничего(11 регистров).Я с ним с хором и солистами на сцене топтался,а вот сольно выходил со своей "Россией",сидя ,конечно.Сейчас ,если попадется такой Рояльчик,возьму не раздумывая. А от" России" одни тяжкие воспоминания.Слава богу ,что имея в то время два концертных баяна, я остановил свой выбор на Ясной поляне-вот это вещь,хоть и двухголосная,а Рояльчик был казенный,сгнил давно где-то,а жаль!

Ну какая Апассионата со 132 в левой ? Человек хочет совсем другое и за другие деньги.А там - 120 в левой потолок и по другому не бывает.


----------



## yav110455 (18 Мар 2010)

В интернете много отзывов о Туле 209,210 и еще об ОВК.Кто-нибудь играл на таковых?Какое впечатление?


----------



## SibBayan (18 Мар 2010)

Тула и сейчас производит и производила двухголосные цельнопланочные инструменты со 150 кнопками в левой. Они встречаются в продаже б/у.


----------



## mjnh (18 Мар 2010)

(150 в левой ! Что это ?).не ошибся я значит.25по 6 -150. есть такие инструменты.Хотя наверное это лишнего. На крайние ряды и на Юпитере никогда не "заглядываешь , а уж на готовом туляке вряд ли это кому нужно - очень неудобно как в верху так и в низу.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (18 Мар 2010)

Есть у меня Тула 210 ,в Туле 209 5 рядов -вот и все их отличие друг от друга.Гриф более широк и идет как единое с корпусом -это их отличие от других тульских баянов, Этюда,например.Поэтому при переходе с одного на другой необходима небольшая адаптация.
А внутренняя начинка одинаковая. Внешне выглядит неплохо,клавиши пластмассовые(что-то наподобие немецких баянов) и не так стучат как на Этюдах. Для домашнего музицирования сойдет,но не более.А так, звучок не ахти, да и с механикой( пока новый, особенно)бывали задвиги.То бас запал,то в правой клапана друг за друга цепляют.Сейчас за 5 лет игры ,вроде бы это устаканилось,а в начале доставало.
С Этюдом,кстати -тоже самое было.И еще есть у меня в классе старый тулячок(их "теркой" называют ) вот тому ничего не делали,и звук там поинтереснее и тембр не такой визглявый.А эти два красавца настраивались уже неоднократно.Хранятся и эксплуатируются они одинаково.Я бы советовал и брать "терку"-они встречаются.Не стоят новые баяны тех денег,что за них просят.Недавно был в Аккорде на Масловке -30000 рублей.Про баяны ОВК не  знаю,но стоят они чуть дешевле


----------



## MAN (18 Мар 2010)

Новиков Игорь писал:


> И еще есть у меня в классе старый тулячок(их "теркой" называют)


Это те, у которых правая сетка на мелкую тёрку для овощей похожа? Отсюда, наверное, и название такое меткое?

Вот такой?


----------



## Новиков Игорь (18 Мар 2010)

Он самый и есть. Кстати ,обратите внимание на то место ,где крепятся сверху ремни - почти у меха. В новых тульских Этюдах какой-то рационализатор перенес точку крепления к грифу и в результате инструмент стал более вертлявым,особенно,если играть стоя. Я перенес крепение как в старых баянах - все стало в норму.И еще- в этих новых конструкциях, в левой механике много пластмассы,которая непрочная,металлические тяги (те на которых расположены кнопки)прорезают в ней ходы,появляется люфт и кнопки левой начинают западать.В старых инструментах,где использовалось дерево твердых пород, такого нет.


----------



## yav110455 (19 Мар 2010)

Инструмент,очевидно,классный

Вот попало на глаза объявление :
Баян тульский, Терочка, черный, 52х100, сост. нов., продаю, 10 тыс.руб.,
Дата выхода объявления в печатном издании: 18.03.2010
Контактная информация 
714-17-69;8-962-960-60-94


----------



## MAN (19 Мар 2010)

Ой-ей-ей! Посыпаю свою голову пеплом, раскаиваюсь и приношу свои извинения администрации и всем участникам форума!
Зарапортовался, увлёкся и откровенно нарушил в предыдущем сообщении (я его удалил совсем) следующий пункт правил:
_3. ссылки на коммерческие, некоммерческие, оптовые и розничные продажи и т.п. фирм аккордеонов и баянов, а также нотных изданий ЗАПРЕЩЕНЫ!_
Господа, не повторяйте моих ошибок! Соблюдайте правила!

С уважением, Александр.


----------



## yav110455 (19 Мар 2010)

Дико извиняюсь.Не знал.


----------



## acco (19 Мар 2010)

*MAN*,
:biggrin: да ерунда.
Правила для того и существуют - чтобы их нарушать. (шутка)
При том я сам ваш комментарий правил.. и сам информацию добавил.
Другое дело, если вы активно пытаетесь проталкивать инструменты или иную продукцию через форум.


P.S. Правила должны быть везде, так как порядок должен быть в любом деле. 
Правила сайта я перепишу.. так как они на скорую руку начериканы.


----------



## Евгений51 (20 Мар 2010)

Тула 209, 210 - Это самое паршивое, что могло придумать человечество.
Разов в пять-шесть хуже чем старые туляки.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (20 Мар 2010)

Ну здесь вы не правы ! Тульский Этюд - вот эталон паршивости!
Справедливости ради, хочу сказать,что продаются новые баяны ОВК и Шуя ,может быть и там есть скрытые резервы ? Не играл,не знаю,а вот на аккордеоне Шуя доводилось - редкая гадость.


----------



## yav110455 (20 Мар 2010)

Попробовал сегодня Тула 209.Бас понравился,а вот голоса...


----------

